# logging in mysteriously dissappears?



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lately when I log in, and say respond to a thread, the next thing I know, I am no longer logged in and a guest? If you then attempt to log in again, nothing happens, you remain a guest. Am I doing something stupid?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll pass this to admin and see what they say

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Strangely enough I have had a few probs logging in, sometimes when I put my password in it starts to log in then goes back to an empty field and I am a guest.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe the problem is being investigated !?! Watch this space!

Jo xxx


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

gerhardme1954 said:


> Lately when I log in, and say respond to a thread, the next thing I know, I am no longer logged in and a guest? If you then attempt to log in again, nothing happens, you remain a guest. Am I doing something stupid?


Hi,
Sorry to hear you are having problems with the site. It could a couple of different reasons as to why this is happening.

Firstly - are you ticking the "Remember Me" box next to the user name box when you login? You need to leave this ticked to make sure the site doesn't automatically log your machine out after a certain period of time.

If you have this ticked then the other thing to check are your browser settings. Do you have cookies enabled. This is required for the site to function correctly.

Hope this helps.

Regards
Bob


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ExpatForum said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to hear you are having problems with the site. It could a couple of different reasons as to why this is happening.
> 
> Firstly - are you ticking the "Remember Me" box next to the user name box when you login? You need to leave this ticked to make sure the site doesn't automatically log your machine out after a certain period of time.
> ...


Don't mean to sound like correcting you or anything, but considering the fact that posters who did complain about this problem are logging in using an Egyptian IP address and ISP, it could simply be a connection failure.........

If you're connected through an ADSL connection then check your router setting whether it's set to obtain a dynamic IP address or a static one..........If it's on the dynamic one then that's most probably what the problem is (Short connection failure, resulting obtaining a new IP, which is not logged in!) :ranger:

Welcome to Egypt!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Don't mean to sound like correcting you or anything, but considering the fact that posters who did complain about this problem are logging in using an Egyptian IP address and ISP, it could simply be a connection failure.........
> 
> If you're connected through an ADSL connection then check your router setting whether it's set to obtain a dynamic IP address or a static one..........If it's on the dynamic one then that's most probably what the problem is (Short connection failure, resulting obtaining a new IP, which is not logged in!) :ranger:
> 
> Welcome to Egypt!


although everything Bob said is right - of course, I have to admit I was wondering if it was an 'Egypt' thing


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

DeadGuy said:


> Don't mean to sound like correcting you or anything, but considering the fact that posters who did complain about this problem are logging in using an Egyptian IP address and ISP, it could simply be a connection failure.........


No problem - didn't think about dropped connections. If that were happening though I'm sure the page would just hang and not log the member out - which it sounds like is happening. But if there are connection issues then there are a whole host of possible issues that could go wrong with the site.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

ExpatForum said:


> No problem - didn't think about dropped connections. If that were happening though I'm sure the page would just hang and not log the member out - which it sounds like is happening. But if there are connection issues then there are a whole host of possible issues that could go wrong with the site.


No sure your all wrong, think it's the unseen powers at work got some new staff to keep an eye on you all who of course are unplugging there devices to make a cup of tea!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> No sure your all wrong, think it's the unseen powers at work got some new staff to keep an eye on you all who of course are unplugging there devices to make a cup of tea!


and you are not wrong :spy: but is probably the same staff, just done a crash course on how to be a pain


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

gerhardme1954 said:


> Lately when I log in, and say respond to a thread, the next thing I know, I am no longer logged in and a guest? If you then attempt to log in again, nothing happens, you remain a guest. Am I doing something stupid?


No you not doing anything stupid.....i have just been through the same problem....took a bit of sorting out and did end up asking MS for help...but with her help and some e-mails to admin managed to resolve the problem eventually.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg.../91615-o-k-so-i-could-not-fix-my-problem.html

jo xxx


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe you can try to delete all the forum cookies.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It could only be an Egypt thing if you are logging in from Egypt and there are posters who are not in the country. LOl we blame Egypt for enough


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info, but it happened just once too often, so I registered again and now it seems to work fine. I am a bit of a PC geek so did make sure that everything was O/K. The easiest thing to do was simply to just register again, and if the problem continued, then bring in Mr. Holmes. Hopefully that wont be necessary, touch wood it worked fine yesterday, and also o/k today.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

It is also NOT a location thing....
The same thing was happening to me on occasion, and still
happening here in UK....


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

That's weird, I had the same problem a while back, every time I tried to sign in it would just send me back as a guest, I just figured it was gremlins in the works and it seems to have sorted itself now. The only thing that's changed is that I've gone from using a dongle/USB stick to being back onto internet using a telephone line connection...maybe that has something to do with it, or not, who knows.......:confused2:


----------

